# No prom date?



## theprocrastinator

I know prom isn't everything, but it still feels embarrassing that I wasn't asked for prom and also, I don't have a group of friends I'd like to go with because I'm not THAT close with anyone. Prom's a pretty big deal at my school, and people are already talking about it and have it all figured out who they're going to go with. I can honestly deal with having no prom date, but I don't have a tight group of friends to go with and enjoy myself. Gosh I feel like a huge loser... It shouldn't be such a big deal but the whole prom thing is really hurting my pride and conscience. Whenever people in class bring up the topic of prom, I always awkwardly look away and pretend to do something because it'll be embarrassing if everyone finds out I have no real friends and am unpopular with guys.


----------



## Tibble

Well, I never went to my prom, nobody asked me but it didn't really bother me. I wasn't planning on going anyways, I hate dancing. I dont feel any regrets about it either. I mean, it is something to look back on and talk about. I never had a big group of friends either. If I had went, I'd probably be the only one not dancing and it would look awkward. But that doesn't make you a loser, and you don't have to be popular lol. Try asking someone that you would want to go with. If you don't want to ask them in person, leave a note in their locker or something. You might be surprised


----------



## brandini734

I honestly do not want to go to prom for several reasons: I hate dancing, I hate being in social events, not many people are going when it's usually only good and close friends, I don't a prom date, people keep asking why I don't want to go, I feel pressured, somehow I feel like I'm going to regret something if I go, and finally I feel way too embarassed to ask and probably get rejected.
Today, a girl in my class asked me if I was going and of course I said no, i guess she felt bad and sorry and asked me if i wanted to go. Everyone around my area turned around to hear and see because i was showing signs of nervousness and bashfulness especially since i got put on the spot. Several other girls offered to go with me too, I just started blushing like crazy and i started to hide myself. One of the worst experiences i ever had to go through. Stupid Prom.


----------



## mezzoforte

theprocrastinator said:


> Whenever people in class bring up the topic of prom, I always awkwardly look away and pretend to do something


Same.
Doubt I'll be going. At least high school is coming to an end though, cheer up!


----------



## lkt95

My school's prom is coming up in about two months. I'm on the fence about going, it isn't a huge deal in the UK, at least in my town. But I feel if I don't go it'll be another thing I regret not doing in life.


----------



## noyadefleur

I really hate the fact that it's such a big deal. If I go, I will not be pulling out all the stops, as is expected. I don't think I will have a date, but that doesn't really bother me.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

I didn't go to my school's prom, and I don't regret it.


----------



## Matomi

Was a big deal in my School.
To be perfectly honest, i think i was the only person who never went.


----------



## nkprasad12

Same... but hey. On the bright side I can go to Quiz Bowl Nationals :blank...


----------



## amene

I had no prom date on both proms I went too...


----------



## lkt95

What's is there to do at Prom? Just eat and dance for hours? :/


----------



## notna

Proms are not a big deal here, Thankfully.


----------



## northstar1991

I wasn't asked to prom or have anybody I wanted to ask so I went with my friends and had a great time!


----------



## CefaliK

My prom was last year and I didn't go. No one asked me to go which I expected even though I'm a guy. Stayed home, played some poker, and won a few hundred bucks. I'm not really sure that I regret not going. I didn't have an friends/acquaintances that were girls to ask, so that makes me not regret it. I do wish I could have experienced it though.


----------

